# IBS and Ovarian Cysts



## deepbreaths (Nov 21, 2011)

I've always had IBS but I just recently have started getting very painful ovarian cysts within the last 4 months. My IBS was basically under control or at least it didn't bother me much for 5 years. I'm 22 and just started working full time. I have anxiety attacks regarding my IBS then more symptoms then more anxiety etc. Every morning before work I feel like I am a complete psycho. Heart racing and in and out of the bathroom. By about 11 o'clock my ibs is cured and I am no longer this psycho who has consumed me. Every month I get a terrible cyst. Last month I had a serious rupture and I was on the floor crying almost going to the hospital. Are these connected? Or is is my new found anxiety disorder that has caused both to get worse?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think there is any evidence that the IBS would have caused the cysts. However the physical stress from the pains and the added mental stress from the anxiety will tend to make any illness you have a lot worse than it would otherwise be.


----------



## joey4422 (Jan 14, 2012)

deepbreaths said:


> I've always had IBS but I just recently have started getting very painful ovarian cysts within the last 4 months. My IBS was basically under control or at least it didn't bother me much for 5 years. I'm 22 and just started working full time. I have anxiety attacks regarding my IBS then more symptoms then more anxiety etc. Every morning before work I feel like I am a complete psycho. Heart racing and in and out of the bathroom. By about 11 o'clock my ibs is cured and I am no longer this psycho who has consumed me. Every month I get a terrible cyst. Last month I had a serious rupture and I was on the floor crying almost going to the hospital. Are these connected? Or is is my new found anxiety disorder that has caused both to get worse?


Hi I'm new here, but saw your post and it is me - since your post is a couple months old now I'm just wondering if you found anything else out. I will look through the boards and see if i find more info but I just thought i would check.Thanks


----------



## Loz88 (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't think there is any link to ovarian cysts and IBS, however I think that ovarian cysts can cause IBS like symptoms and/or possibly aggravate IBS.I was diagnosed with IBS 8 years ago and consultants investigated to see if I had any bowel diseases which I haven't, but then eventually checked my reproductive system to where they found out I have polycystic ovaries, in my eyes the two conditions are common but I don't think that either one causes the other.


----------

